# What To Put In Enclosure???



## tom.d (May 10, 2017)

Hey, i was thinking of reusing an old fish tank (600 x 300 x 360) for a split vivarium. I was wondering what sort of Reptiles and or Amphibians i could put in it? I am limited to Australian species that are commonly available in NSW, and something that doesn't need heat would be good although winters can get quite cold, but if need be i can put in a heat lamp. I was thinking maybe a pair of Eastern Dwarf Tree Frogs in one enclosure as they only grow to 2-3cm, and maybe some sort of Gecko if possible (Crested Gecko??). I'd rather not have two different species of frogs, but have a frog and a reptile in either side. 

Thanks for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## alex.snaith (May 10, 2017)

Sand Swimmers!


----------



## tom.d (May 11, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> Sand Swimmers!


Are you sure 30x30x36 would be big enough for a sand swimmer? And are they better alone or with another?


----------



## alex.snaith (May 11, 2017)

yeah they live together but that woukd be fine for one!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 11, 2017)

Yeah, a couple of sandswimmers would be good, any small terrestrial lizards such as knob tailed geckos should be fine. Crested geckos are illegal in Australia as they are an exotic species, they are also arboreal so they wouldn't be suited to that cage anyways.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 11, 2017)

30x30x36cm is nowhere near big enough for Sandswimmers or a gecko to live happily. You need to keep in mind that you need a temperature gradient. You would be better off not splitting the tank, even then 60x30x36 is still very small for Sandswimmers but would be adequate for a gecko.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 11, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> 30x30x36cm is nowhere near big enough for Sandswimmers or a gecko to live happily. You need to keep in mind that you need a temperature gradient. You would be better off not splitting the tank, even then 60x30x36 is still very small for Sandswimmers but would be adequate for a gecko.



I must have read the dimensions wrong, it seemed bigger in my head. I would agree with not you on not splitting the tank, I forgot that the OP had that in mind.


----------



## tom.d (May 11, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> 30x30x36cm is nowhere near big enough for Sandswimmers or a gecko to live happily. You need to keep in mind that you need a temperature gradient. You would be better off not splitting the tank, even then 60x30x36 is still very small for Sandswimmers but would be adequate for a gecko.


How would something like a Marbled Gecko be in the tank?? They only grow to about 7cm MAX.


----------



## Scutellatus (May 11, 2017)

That is snout to vent length. A total length would be more like 10-12cm. If you don't divide the tank that would be fine.


----------



## tom.d (May 11, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> That is snout to vent length. A total length would be more like 10-12cm. If you don't divide the tank that would be fine.


will 30x30x36 be enough for the Eastern Dwarf Tree Frogs? They are tiny


----------



## Scutellatus (May 11, 2017)

I think it would be big enough for the frogs, but the other half would be too small for any reptile.


----------



## tom.d (May 11, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> I think it would be big enough for the frogs, but the other half would be too small for any reptile.


I've been looking around at different sources, some people say you need 30x30x45 for marbled geckos, other people say 30x30x30 (cubic foot), so im not sure what to do...
Also, thanks for helping with the frogs, definently going to get some


----------



## alex.snaith (May 11, 2017)

Dont divide the cage, but sand swimmers would be absolutely fine for that cage - all you need is sand and hides and some water...they eat like champs and with time could handle well...


----------



## Scutellatus (May 11, 2017)

The minumum I would recommend for sand swimmers is 3ft/90cm long but 4ft/120cm long would be best. In regard to the geckos at least 45x45x45cm or bigger. Marbled geckos are arboreal so 36cm tall would be rather small. Once you add a hide, water bowl, some rocks and climbing branches you would have no floor space left. You also need to consider what type of lid you would use on a fish tank. They can be made, but it is hard to make them functional.


----------

